# CA Title 24



## AaronJ (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey guys, need some clarification on Title 24.

On the "Demand Responsive" dose that apply to site lights? From what I read it’s only if the sales floor is more than 50,000sqft. The engineer is calling out for the little blue box for the lighting controls, but is looking to save some money. I was just wondering if going with the normal time clock with lighting contactor. The light rep said that the drivers for the LED Lights are compatible.


----------

